# 186 visa DE 3 years "relevant" experience requirement



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey folks,
I posted this question a while back but did not get much responses. Hoping that the recent focus back to ENS visas would mean someone would be able to answer this for me. 
I graduated in December 2017 and have been working full-time since January 2018 in Australia. I am currently on 482 visa after my 485 visa expired earlier in March. While I was studying, I also interned part-time for 2 years. 
ACS has deemed all of my Australian work experience as relevant under 261313 code. but not sure if that means the same "relevant" as what 186 visa deems it to be. 

My employer is happy to lodge 186 visa for me, if I am eligible. I have received lots of mixed responses on what is considered "relevant" for 186 visa - does it have to be post-graduation or the skill-requirement met date? 

If I a not eligible atm, can my employer lodge the nomination and perhaps in January 2021 when I am eligible, I can lodge my visa (subject to nomination approval ofc)?

Thanks and appreciate all your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dex1992 said:


> Hey folks,
> I posted this question a while back but did not get much responses. Hoping that the recent focus back to ENS visas would mean someone would be able to answer this for me.
> I graduated in December 2017 and have been working full-time since January 2018 in Australia. I am currently on 482 visa after my 485 visa expired earlier in March. While I was studying, I also interned part-time for 2 years.
> ACS has deemed all of my Australian work experience as relevant under 261313 code. but not sure if that means the same "relevant" as what 186 visa deems it to be.
> ...


Post the ACS assessment letter in full
Blank out sensitive information 

Cheers


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

NB said:


> Post the ACS assessment letter in full
> Blank out sensitive information
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. ACS Letter found here: https://ibb.co/dcBmpx2
The 10 months and the 11 months duration experiences were part-time but I believe they are now accepted by DoHA for 186 visa purposes. The latest work experience is ongoing. 

Appreciate your advise. Thanks!


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

dex1992 said:


> Thanks NB. ACS Letter found here: https://ibb.co/dcBmpx2
> The 10 months and the 11 months duration experiences were part-time but I believe they are now accepted by DoHA for 186 visa purposes. The latest work experience is ongoing.
> 
> Appreciate your advise. Thanks!


I'm in the same boat as you. A MARA agent advised me that only experience gained post-qualification can be claimed for points/relevant experience. I'm staying on the safe side and taking their advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dex1992 said:


> Thanks NB. ACS Letter found here: https://ibb.co/dcBmpx2
> The 10 months and the 11 months duration experiences were part-time but I believe they are now accepted by DoHA for 186 visa purposes. The latest work experience is ongoing.
> 
> Appreciate your advise. Thanks!


Nope
The 10 months amd 11 months have not been accepted as relevant 
You can claim points for experience only FROM 1st January 2018
All experience prior to that is NON relevant
So you will have 36 months of relevant experience only in January 2021 provided you work without any break in employment from January 2018

Cheers


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

imjordanxd said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. A MARA agent advised me that only experience gained post-qualification can be claimed for points/relevant experience. I'm staying on the safe side and taking their advice.


Means experience after ACS deduction?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

vinuodh said:


> Means experience after ACS deduction?


You can claim any experience post-qualification as long as you have a positive skills assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> You can claim any experience post-qualification as long as you have a positive skills assessment.


It’s very easy to tell others to do something as drastic as this but chicken out when it comes to ones own situation 

Cheers


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

NB said:


> It’s very easy to tell others to do something as drastic as this but chicken out when it comes to ones own situation
> 
> Cheers


Literally just reiterating what you said here:



> Nope
> The 10 months amd 11 months have not been accepted as relevant
> You can claim points for experience only FROM 1st January 2018
> All experience prior to that is NON relevant
> ...


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

NB said:


> Nope
> The 10 months amd 11 months have not been accepted as relevant
> You can claim points for experience only FROM 1st January 2018
> All experience prior to that is NON relevant
> ...


Thanks NB. It is as I feared. 
Do you know if my company can file a nomination at least? Does my ineligibility at this stage prohibit them from doing so?


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

NB said:


> It’s very easy to tell others to do something as drastic as this but chicken out when it comes to ones own situation



I have been informed by a very well-recognised migration agents (Ethos migration) that the experience counts from post-qualification, not necessarily post-ACS-assessment skill-date.

But to be honest, I am doubting that after reading so many conflicting opinions and experiences here.

There was a proof that it is the case where the agents contacted the department asking for whether part-time can be counted and the department replied (and I paraphrase here): that it can be "counted hourly, Pro-rata based" -- so logically, they wouldn't mention any "counting" if they were just referring to the assessment letter..

This remains a stupidly confusing and a vague requirement, I will have a call with them again and confirm.


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

OK.

I have called and the agent again and they have confirmed that the ACS skill-date is not the basis of counting the years of experience for the 186 visa.

They confirmed that they have submitted multiple applications and the experience years were not counted solely on the ACS date. rather it is counted post-qualification.

Good ****.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OxygenThief said:


> OK.
> 
> I have called and the agent again and they have confirmed that the ACS skill-date is not the basis of counting the years of experience for the 186 visa.
> 
> ...


Go ahead and claim points for the years deducted by ACS, if you think your agent is right
It’s you alone who will reap the rewards or pay the price
The agent will wash his hand off as he has already got his fees

Cheers


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Go ahead and claim points for the years deducted by ACS, if you think your agent is right
> It’s you alone who will reap the rewards or pay the price
> The agent will wash his hand off as he has already got his fees
> 
> Cheers


Judging by the reviews and history of their work (250 review average 5 stars), they sure don't seem to be the type who "wash his hand off as he has already got his fees".

Perhaps you should stick with your slogan after all my friend.

Nonetheless, everything has a risk, I'll take my chances.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OxygenThief said:


> Judging by the reviews and history of their work (250 review average 5 stars), they sure don't seem to be the type who "wash his hand off as he has already got his fees".
> 
> Perhaps you should stick with your slogan after all my friend.
> 
> Nonetheless, everything has a risk, I'll take my chances.


Do post the outcome of your application on the forum 

Cheers


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Do post the outcome of your application on the forum
> 
> Cheers


I sure will, thanks !


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

dex1992 said:


> what is considered "relevant" for 186 visa - does it have to be post-graduation or the skill-requirement met date?.


Post-graduation only - more specifically, this is the date as per your final degree certificate/completion date. So NB is right, as your degree completed in "December 2017", only experience from Jan 2018 counts. So I recommend that you start the process, file the nomination maybe and get the documents ready for submission of the main application in Jan 2021. 



imjordanxd said:


> A MARA agent advised me that only experience gained post-qualification can be claimed for points/relevant experience. I'm staying on the safe side and taking their advice.


Yep, this was the advice I received from my agent too! Apparently, this is a rather "hard limit" of sorts and my agent suggested not to mess around with dates as in their expereince, DoHA has rejected applications on this basis in the past. I was in a similar situation as I started my full-time employment in August 2017 but my degree was officially completed only in Sept 2017. Hence, my 186 DE application was submitted in September 2020 because that's when I technically met the "3 years of relevant post-qualification experience". Internships during uni don't count...


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

gaitonde42 said:


> Post-graduation only - more specifically, this is the date as per your final degree certificate/completion date. So NB is right, as your degree completed in "December 2017", only experience from Jan 2018 counts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, this was the advice I received from my agent too! I was in a similar situation as I started my full-time employment in August 2017 but my degree was officially completed only in Sept 2017. Hence, my 186 DE application was submitted in September 2020 because that's when I technically met the "3 years of relevant post-qualification experience". Internships during uni don't count...


Also, no positive skills assessment, no skilled experience/relevant experience. The new rules that came into effect Jan 2020 regarding experience still mandate this.


----------

